# Rally car photo thread



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Time for more photos of rally cars (Audi Quattros of course)


Mouton/Pons Acropolis car..


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

We should go for sticky, and perhaps a common urq/sq thread...all the others have withered.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Walter Rohl was a luck skilled man.I was driving home side stepping the gas pedal,after watching his video's.
[video]http://www.google.com/url?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Diomy2m0V9TE&rct=j&sa=X&ctbm=vid&ei=ck4MT-eNAqi42wW3zfmwBw&ved=0CEsQuAIwAQ&q=walter+Rohl&usg=AFQjCNHXULWNh83RZylTKkuSUZofMRSckw&cad=rja[/video]
I have to get a quattro now.I was dreaming of a AWD scirocco.Toss that thought.I want a factory hatch back that already the system in it.:wave:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Walter Rohl was a skilled man,with a dream ride.
I was driving home side stepping the gas pedal,after watching his video's.
[video]http://www.google.com/url?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Diomy2m0V9TE&rct=j&sa=X&ctbm=vid&ei=ck4MT-eNAqi42wW3zfmwBw&ved=0CEsQuAIwAQ&q=walter+Rohl&usg=AFQjCNHXULWNh83RZylTKkuSUZofMRSckw&cad=rja[/video]
I have to get a quattro now.I was dreaming of a AWD scirocco.Toss that thought.I want a factory hatch back that already the system in it.:wave:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








<- S1 proto

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Michele Mouton driving (her personal S1?) from Auto Motor und Sport, 2001

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So, my above three posts are from the "Huge S1 lovefest" thread of PerL.
Thought it'd do it justice and add them into here, hopefully we can get a proper picturethread once and for all (not just for rallyes though).


----------

